# [SOLVED] this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this act



## kaktuz

The title says it all, this is the error message I get when trying to run any .exe file. I have searched the internet for solutions and they all say do something that involves an .exe file. Well I can't open them so I can't use any solution that involves a .exe file. Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this problem? Thanks


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Re: this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action*

In that case, try running this file. It has a .com extension. Save it to your desktop and double click it. The problem is often caused by a virus affecting the registry entry related to the file association for .exe files so you may have to remove the offending virus.


----------



## kaktuz

*Re: this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action*

All I got when opening that file was a website http://www.winhelponline.com/ and all the problems on that website are not the ones im having. Is there anyway to do system restore through cmd.exe?


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Re: this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action*

That's strange. That file should repair the registry. However, you can try manually repairing the registry. Before doing so, try setting a System Restore point. Because of your problems with .exe files I'm not sure if you will be able to so I'll show you another way to backup your registry once inside the registry editor.

Press Start>Run and type cmd in the box and press OK.
At the command prompt type cd c:\windows and press return.
Type copy regedit.exe regedit.com and press return.
type regedit.cm and press return. You should now be in the registry editor. On the menu bar click file and select export. Save the registry as registry.bak.


If Registry Editor opened successfully, navigate to the following key: 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT \ exefile \ shell \ open \ command.
Double-click the (Default) value in the right hand pane and delete the current value data, and then type: 
"%1" %* exactly as shown including the quotes and asterisk.
Navigate to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.exe
In the right-hand pane, set (default) to exefile 
Exit the Registry Editor.


----------



## Karye

*Re: this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action*

The .com file would not execute after download, but the manual fix worked beautifully. Thanks a lot!


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Re: this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action*

Glad to hear it. Welcome to TSF.


----------



## jgklein1994

Where exactly does the registry backup go? I might need to get to it,

and in the manual fix, how do you change (default) to exefile? I'm confused by that part,

thanks


----------



## JohnthePilot

The backup is wherever you chose to save it. I usually advise saving it to the desktop. To change the default for .exe, right-click on default and a dialogue box will open. You can enter exefile in there.


----------



## stevehoskins

This solution fixed my problem instantly. Many, many thanks!


----------



## JohnthePilot

Good to hear. Welcome to TSF.


----------



## suzetteml

Hi

This is the same error message that I keep getting every time I boot. Only my message has this file listed at the top of the message: c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxbxtime.dll I know that the lxbxtime.dll file is associated with my Lexmark printer, but I can't find anything that helps me associate the file or get rid of the error. I can't even locate this file on my hard drive.

Will this fix work for my situation also, or is this entirely different?

Suzette


----------



## JohnthePilot

If the fix doesn't work then it's likely you have a different problem. If so, please start a new thread. Threads are user-specific and not topic-specific for the very reason that the same sypmtoms could be caused by different problems.


----------



## Jaybulie

*Re: this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action*

Hi, I am having the same problem that Kaktuz was having, but I cannot get the run > cmd to execute. My computer says that Windows cannot open the file and asks whether to use a web service or select a program from the list. 
I recently updated my antivirus software and had it run all night, then this morning told my spybot to deny changes that had something to do with %1. I think this may be the root of my problem, but I am not sure how to undo the denial. Any suggestions?
I cannot open any file with a .exe extension, so I'm searching for help with a friend's computer. 
Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## rbalaji

*Re: this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action*



Jaybulie said:


> Hi, I am having the same problem that Kaktuz was having, but I cannot get the run > cmd to execute. My computer says that Windows cannot open the file and asks whether to use a web service or select a program from the list.
> I recently updated my antivirus software and had it run all night, then this morning told my spybot to deny changes that had something to do with %1. I think this may be the root of my problem, but I am not sure how to undo the denial. Any suggestions?
> I cannot open any file with a .exe extension, so I'm searching for help with a friend's computer.
> Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


Did you read the post just above yours? If this thread does not work for you, do not hijack it, start with a new thread.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thank you Balaji.
Welcome to TSF Jaybulie. Please post your query in a new thread. I am now going to close this one.


----------

